# How much sleep do budgies need?



## Diamondwings (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi everyone
Just joined the forum...
I got my budgies like four days back. I just want to know how much sleep they need. They are going through their first moult(are having bars down to the cere) so they must be like 4 months old. One of them is already an adult. I put them to bed at sunset and remove the cage cover at sunrise so they get like 10 or 11 hours of sleep. Is it how much they need or should it be more/less?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Budgies need 10-12 hours of sleep per night. 

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:

*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Your budgies sound precious and I can't wait to meet them!

It's great to have you here and you couldn't have come to a better place to learn even more about the best of budgie care!

Be sure to read through the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to stay up to date on all the best practices for caring for budgies. If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! :thumbsup: 

We look forward to seeing you around the forums as well as meeting your budgies! hoto:

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## Diamondwings (Apr 7, 2017)

Thank You for all the info and support!
I am very happy to be here
Yes , they are getting 10-12 hours of undisturbed sleep


----------

